# hotkey/shortcut for bullet points/list and numbered list



## quickqword (Feb 3, 2008)

does anybody know the hotkey for bullet points/list and numbered list?

like the hotkey to open is crtl-o but i dont know what it is for the above.

many thanks.


----------



## falfuly (Oct 18, 2007)

CTRL SHIFT L for the first.
don't know the second


----------

